# مباااااارك القسم الجديد و الرائع بإذن الله .. هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم ..



## المهندس (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

مساء الخيرات و المسرات ..
:20: 

نبارك للجميع افتتاح قسم 
هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم 

متمنين للجميع الفائدة و المعرفة ..

كما نهنىء انفسنا قبل ذلك ..
بوجود مشرفين أكفاء لهم بصمتهم و لهم مكانتهم بيننا ..

فأهلاُ بكل من :

*مهندس فلزات*
*هانى شرف الدين*

شاكرين لهم قبول الطلب بالإشراف ..
و حرصهم على تقديم كل نافع و مفيد ..

فجزاهم الله ألف خير ..


و للجميع تحياااااااااااتي

​


----------



## الشخيبي (19 يونيو 2006)

*مبارك لنا جميعا ملتقى هندسة الفلزات.....

ومبارك للمهندسين العزيزين....

مهندس الفلزات 
و
هانى شرف الدين

على الإشراف....
بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما الأمة وأعانكما على حمل الأمانة...
ولكما مني كل الدعم 

وفقكما الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## alpha_beta (19 يونيو 2006)

مبروك عليكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 يونيو 2006)

*بالتوفيق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

[BLINK]خبر جميل كنا ننتظره[/BLINK]

كل التقدير للادارة الموقرة:12: ​
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا جميعا (منتدى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم)

ومبارك للمشرفين  المحترمين الجدد..........اعانكم الله

مهندس الفلزات 
و
هانى شرف الدين​


مهندس فلزات: هذا الاشراف هو عمل تؤجر عليه الاجر الكبير ان اديته بامانة واخلاص ...وان شاء الله ستجزى بالعمل الذي تطمح اليه وتكون هذه الخطوة فاتحة خير:5: 


احترامي


----------



## aziz255 (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## فتوح (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك القسم الجديد 

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ينفع به المسلمين

ومبروك الإشراف للإخوة مهندس وفلزات والأخ هانى شرف الدين


----------



## مهاجر (19 يونيو 2006)

*مبرووووووك واسأل الله للجميع التوفيق والنجاح*

مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 

وأبارك لإخواني مهندس فلزات وهاني شرف الدين الترقية للإشراف
وأعانهم الله على هذا التكليف.....:55: ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 يونيو 2006)

مبارك مبارك مبارك ..............

قسم رائع ونتوقع منه الكثير.. كل التحية للادارة وللمشرفين الجدد وأعانكم الله على هذه المهمة الصعبة

وننتظر منكم المفيد والجديد دوما

أخوكم 
م.محمد الكردي


----------



## فارسي (19 يونيو 2006)

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد م.فلزات
السيد م.هاني شرف الدين
مبارك إن شاء الله القسم الجديد .
ومبارك أيضاً الإشراف .
وأدعو الله لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح .
أخوكم الشيخ​[/frame]​


----------



## pilot_789 (19 يونيو 2006)

والله الف مبروك علي القسم الجديد
من اخوكم pilot_789
ميكانيكا قوي


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

شكر خاص لك يا أخي المشرف العام (المهندس) ..... وأسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي
[GLINT] 
[GLOW="00FF00"] 
مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم
[/GLOW]
[/GLINT]​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله لكم على افتتاحكم هذا القسم وأتمنى لكل أعضاءه الاستفاده منه كما أفدتمونا ف الاقسام الاخرى...........
[glint] 
م / هبه قنديل
[/glint]


----------



## هيفا (19 يونيو 2006)

مبارك للجميع افتتاح قسم جديد في عائلة المنتدى ومبارك الإشراف للأخوة م.مهندس فلزات و م.هاني شرف الدين .أعانكم الله على حمل المسؤولية والنهوض بالقسم.
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## dhu (19 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك للجميع مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حمزه (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شعاع الشمس (19 يونيو 2006)

*ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*

ألف مبروك افتتاح القسم وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للأخ مهندس فلزات والأخ هاني شرف الدين وللجميع


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="1 70"]شكرا لكم ونرجوا ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم[/FRAME]


----------



## أبوموسى (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مــبروك للمهندسين : مهندس فلزات - - - - - وهاني شرف الدين 
حقيقي فرحة واتمنى عمل لقاء مع الأخ الحبيب الغالي مهندس فلزات 
مبروك 
وسدد الله خطاكم ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 يونيو 2006)

*شكر خاص*



أبوموسى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مــبروك للمهندسين : مهندس فلزات - - - - - وهاني شرف الدين
> حقيقي فرحة واتمنى عمل لقاء مع الأخ الحبيب الغالي مهندس فلزات
> مبروك
> وسدد الله خطاكم ونفع بعلمكم


 
أشكرك على شعورك النبيل هذا ... وأسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك ...... أما بخصوص لقاء معي : فأنا مازلت صغير السن قليل الخبرة إلى جانب مشرفو الملتقى الأفاضل .... أنا مهندس فلزات مصري ... منذ 4 أشهر فقط أنهيت الخدمة العسكرية ... ولم أحصل على عمل بعد .... 

شكرا على ثقتك الغالية أخي الكريم أبو موسى


----------



## الصررريح (20 يونيو 2006)

ألف مبروك افتتاح القسم وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للأخ مهندس فلزات والأخ هاني شرف الدين وللجميع


----------



## أصيل (20 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله :
القسم عامر منذ افتتاحه ، ولا شك في أنه هام ويستحق استقلاليته . . .
أبارك لي وللجميع هذا التطوير في هذا الملتقى القريب من نفسي ، وإلى مزيد من النجاحات بفضل الله .

، ، ، دمتم بكل خير .


----------



## معمارية مغمورة (20 يونيو 2006)

[frame="10 50"]:13:  الف مبروك القسم الجديد و الي الامام دائما:77: :14: [/frame]


----------



## فاديه (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الف الف مبروك الافتتحاح وانشاء الله تتوفقوا وتعمو علينه بالفائده وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس مهند (20 يونيو 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووك*

بسم الله والحمد لله ...... مبارك لنا جميعاً القسم الجديد ( هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم ) والتبريكات موصولة للاخوة المشرفين ( مهندس فلزات ) و ( هاني شرف الدين ) واعانكم الله على هذا التكليف


----------



## weldit (20 يونيو 2006)

الاخوان [frame="11 70"][glow="ff0000"]مهندس فلزات وهاني شرف الدين [/glow][/frame] الف مبروك الاشراف

سدد الله خطاكم ووفقكم وجعل ثوابكم الجنة

تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## lotmani (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام على كل الإخوة الصاهرين على انجاح هذا الموقع وارجو من لديه فكرةعن العمل في دول الخليج انيراسلني وشكرا _______________________________________________________________________________
يمكنك زيارة ملتقى التوظيف والإعلانات ... هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...... فربما تجد ماتريد .... وأسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم


----------



## gardenia (20 يونيو 2006)

*مبارك*

الف مبروك افتتاح المنتدى الجديد و إنشاء الله يكون خير للجميع
أعتذر عن قلة مساهماتي و لكني مشغولة بالامتحانات الجامعية 
أرجو ان تدعو لي بالتوفيق 
و الله الموفق


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك للجميع مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك للجميع مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق
م/علي فؤاد
معيد بجامعه الازهر هندسه المناجم والفلزات
دفعه 2003


----------



## علي فؤاد (20 يونيو 2006)

نشكرك يا اخ هاني علي هذا الجهد العظيم متمنين لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا ....... والله يبارك فيكم
المهندس الفاضل/ علي فؤاد
نتشرف بإنضمامك إلينا ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## alratebco (23 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## alratebco (23 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي علي


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (23 يونيو 2006)

الف الف مبروووووووك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالي


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

المهندس/ محمد شرف الدين ....... أهلا ومرحبا بك وإلى الأمام ..... بارك الله فيك ..... 
إنضمامك للملتقى شرف لنا ....


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (24 يونيو 2006)

*بارك عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعلم أنه وصول متأخر وذلك بسبب ظروف الإمتحانات الصعبة والتي بفضل الله
مبارك إفتتاح قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
كما أبارك لإخواني
مهندس فلزات
هاني شرف الدين
على الإشراف سائلاً الله أن يعينهم على هذا التكليف
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :34:​


----------



## محمد شرف الدين (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بل هو شرف لي انا يا باشمهندس محمد ان انضم الي هذه المنتدي الرائع

واتواصل مع نخبة من المهندسين الغيورين علي هذا التخصص العظيم
 :34: :34: :34: :34: :34:


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مبروووووووووووووووووك عينا جميعا
و بالتوفيق انشاء الله
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## amel20 (25 يونيو 2006)

salam alaykom merci pour ces sujet c'est tres magnefique je vous remercier une deuxieme fois merci


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 يونيو 2006)

أخي أو أختي amel20 شكرا جزيلا .... مع أني لا أفهم اللغة الفرنسية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا وشكر خاص الى المهندس على فؤاد


----------



## Lotfi (26 يونيو 2006)

division et Jazeko allah Kheiran Félicitation pour la nouvelle


----------



## Lotfi (26 يونيو 2006)

Je suis désolé mes frère 
j'ai pas l'option pour ecrire en arabe
Salam


----------



## PEACE MASTER (27 يونيو 2006)

ألف مبروك على منتداكم الرائع هذا ، وربنا يوفقكم
مبروك لمهندس فلزات وهاني شرف الدين على الإشراف


----------



## wabouthebest (28 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك للجميع مع تمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## amel20 (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم عدرا .لاني كتبت بالغة الفرنسية دالك لانني اجيدها و دراستي كاها بالغة الفرنسية و لا اجيد جيدا الغة الانجليزية المهم مواضيعك رائعة بارك الله فيك merci beaucoup:شكرا جزيل الشكر .من الاخت امال


----------



## حازم محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الف مبروك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

